# Saddle bag vs strap vs frame bag?



## The Prof (Aug 5, 2019)

Hello Everyone,

Long time lurker, first time poster. I have been biking regularly for about 3 years, but I am now really starting to get into it. That is being accelerated by the purchase of my new Ripley V4 (yeah, I love it so far!).

Anyways, I am pretty new to the nuances of biking. I have always just thrown on a pack to carry my water and other essentials (food, multi tool, spare tube, CO2 cartridge, levers, and adapter). However, I would like to start ditching the pack for shorter, local rides. 

My question is, what is everyones set up? I have used some cheap saddle straps in the past to hold the tube, but not hold the smaller components (CO2, tool, levers, etc.). I think I would prefer a saddle bag or strap, but I am riding a dropper post so I am not sure about capability there? Is a frame bag a better option? I get nervous about the bag wearing on the carbon frame. 

I know this has been discussed a lot in previous threads, but I didn't find exactly what I was looking for, or a more recent thread (there are lots of new options out there!). Anyways, I appreciate any and all help!


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

I hear you about local rides, where you just want to jump on the bike and go. You still have 2 issues:
1. Still need the tools unless you're close enough for a "walk out".
2. Still need the water.

I've just gone with a small pack. I like the convenience of everything, including water in there, and you can usually fit in a phone if need be. It's small enough that I don't really notice it, even on hot days.

For longer rides, I just move to a larger pack, where I can add more water, snacks, and a spare shirt for the benefit (smell) of everyone I post-pub with.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

You can carry a tube, co2 inflator, tire levers, multi-tool, spare link etc. with something like a Backcountry awesome strap. Also there are lots of small seat packs available that attach only to the seat.

The thing I like about having a basic repair in a seat pack is that it's always there and I can't accidentally forget something.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Frame bag, small saddle bag, two water bottles.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

For shorter rides... water bottle for water, Ortlieb Micro Two saddle bag for other stuff (multi tool, tire tools, patches, CO2). My Ortlieb stays on the bike for all rides. I'll just take a back pack for longer rides. I have three packs, varying in size, for more hydration and/or more supplies as needed. 

The Ortlieb Micro Two (and their other similar models) work with droppers since they don't have a seat post strap. They have mounting hardware that only attaches to saddle rails. It has a quick release, making it easy to yank off and take with you when you're leaving the bike unattended. Like with any saddle bag, you just need to check clearance when you drop the seat and fully compress the rear suspension.


----------



## The Prof (Aug 5, 2019)

J.B. Weld said:


> You can carry a tube, co2 inflator, tire levers, multi-tool, spare link etc. with something like a Backcountry awesome strap. Also there are lots of small seat packs available that attach only to the seat.
> 
> The thing I like about having a basic repair in a seat pack is that it's always there and I can't accidentally forget something.


Thanks for the quick replies! Most of the local trails are very easy to walk out of if needed, so a multi-tool is not critical on the quick afterwork rides. Although not idea, it would be short and not too painful. Also have the cage for water!

As for the strap, the only thing I am struggling with how to carry, and make sure it doesn't fall out, is the CO2 cartridge adapter. Obviously the levers and CO2 cartridge would be nice and snug in the strap, but any suggestions on the adapter? I have seen some fancy levers with the adapter built in before.


----------



## The Prof (Aug 5, 2019)

fredcook said:


> For shorter rides... water bottle for water, Ortlieb Micro Two saddle bag for other stuff (multi tool, tire tools, patches, CO2). My Ortlieb stays on the bike for all rides. I'll just take a back pack for longer rides. I have three packs, varying in size, for more hydration and/or more supplies as needed.
> 
> The Ortlieb Micro Two (and their other similar models) work with droppers since they don't have a seat post strap. They have mounting hardware that only attaches to saddle rails. It has a quick release, making it easy to yank off and take with you when you're leaving the bike unattended. Like with any saddle bag, you just need to check clearance when you drop the seat and fully compress the rear suspension.


Those look pretty sweet. Think you can you fit a 29" tube in there?!


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

The Prof said:


> Thanks for the quick replies! Most of the local trails are very easy to walk out of if needed, so a multi-tool is not critical on the quick afterwork rides. Although not idea, it would be short and not too painful. Also have the cage for water!
> 
> As for the strap, the only thing I am struggling with how to carry, and make sure it doesn't fall out, is the CO2 cartridge adapter. Obviously the levers and CO2 cartridge would be nice and snug in the strap, but any suggestions on the adapter? I have seen some fancy levers with the adapter built in before.


I'm pretty sure they show how to pack all that stuff on Backcountry's site, or check out Team Dicky.

You may not need the multi-tool on every ride but it can come in handy at times and as mentioned it's nice to have a basic kit on board at all times that you don't have to mess with or shuffle around.

I think seat bags like the Ortlieb mentioned are a great option too, mine is just a bit smaller than that one and I can easily fit a 29" tube, tools, inflator, etc.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

You don't think you need a multi tool until your saddle comes loose mid trail.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

The Prof said:


> Those look pretty sweet. Think you can you fit a 29" tube in there?!


Depends what else you try to stuff in there. The Micro Two may be tight. I could add a tube to what I mentioned carry in the Micro Two, but I'd have to expand the pouch more than I'd like to. Their "Saddle-Bag Two" could easily hold tools and a tube. Both the Micro Two and Saddle-Bag 2 open and roll up similar to a dry bag, if you're familiar with those. So expanding them to stuff 'em is easy.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Your profile says you live in Johnson City, TN. I lived in Clarksville for a few years, I think I could easily get away most of the year with 1 big waterbottle and a gel. 
There's not much in the way of 'sharp stuff' from what I remember, so some tire bacon or plugs and a CO2 might be all you need for flats if you stay up on the tubeless sealant refills. You might not need a tube, but I'd defer to locals on that. 
A multi tool or at least a fistful of hex keys and a small screwdriver is a must.
Even if you do need a tube, all that should fit in a small under-saddle bag, and off you go with a bottle in a cage and a gel in your pocket.


I've given in and just wear a camelbak Skyline 10LR year round. It's so dry and hot here, in AZ I'd have to carry 2 bottles unless it was a sub-60min ride.
Everything is sharp, pokey or just rough that I often carry 2 tubes. Flats are crazy rare, but tubes are roulette when cactus literally lines the trail.

I've tried both ways (on me and on the bike) and 60oz of water, food, tubes, CO2, a pump, tools etc on my back is much less obtrusive **TO ME** than adding that weight to my bike. It took about 4-5 rides to forget the bag was on my back, and I absolutely prefer the way my bike handles weighing 24lbs vs 30 due to tools and water. 

I also drink a lot more (better hydration) with a straw at my chest vs reaching for a bottle. The water stays cool longer too. 
I always take my phone, and don't really dig the idea of a delicate phone slamming around in my pocket, so I keep it safely in my camelbak. 

I also admit I'm a bike-tart and dont like to ruin the clean lines of my bike with bottles, bags and straps.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

The Prof said:


> My question is, what is everyones set up?












I've got 2 bottles on my bike and all my tools/spares in a small frame bag. I can't recall the last time I wore a pack and I've helped fix lots of other people's bikes with what I carry on mine. :thumbsup:










The bag on my bike is custom [easy to get one made], but on my GF's bike we used a Wolftooth Roll Bag you can buy off the shelf and should fit most bikes.

https://www.wolftoothcomponents.com/collections/accessories/products/b-rad-roll-top-bag










My winter bike has a tool roll mounted to the downtube which works pretty well. You can something similar at the link below.

https://roguepanda.com/shop/oracle-downtube-bag/


----------



## GiddyHitch (Dec 1, 2009)

I’m going through a similar journey myself. I was set on going with the Backcountry Awesome Strap mentioned earlier but ended up picking up a Dakine Hot Laps bag at my LBS instead since it has a tube pocket and four smaller pockets for a multi tool, CO2 pump, CO2 canisters, levers, etc. plus a Velcro flap to cover everything up. Satisfies my OCD and anxiety about stuff falling off at the same time and about the same size as a strap setup. 

Another option to consider is the Specialized SWAT line. They have a multi tool that sits in your steerer tube (like the OneUp but cheaper and not requiring you to thread the tube) and ways to attach things to the bottom of the bottle cage and back of their saddles. Topeak has their Ninja line as well.


----------



## The Prof (Aug 5, 2019)

Thanks for all of the replies everyone! I may have found what works for me, at least for the time being. I picked up a Granite strap on Amazon for $8, which is a lot like the OR strap, but has a velcro inner loop to stuff the extra tube and accessories. I am waiting on my extra CO2 adapter to come in to see if will stay folded up in the bundle, but so far with the tube, CO2 cartage, levers, and multitool, everything stays put and doesn't bounce at all when the strap is tightly wrapped around the saddle bars after a few bouncy hardtail rides. I will post a picture of it once i get the complete kit in there.


----------



## Spirtle (Aug 17, 2018)

I love my Bontrager Rapid Pack, I use to only use my Osprey Raptor 14 but now I only use it when I go on rides over an hour or so. It holds everything plus a water bottle, stays tight to my body, and doesn't bounce around when riding.


----------

